# pics of my type44T w/ euros, A4 16's, etc



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

heres the pics...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1398689


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: pics of my type44T w/ euros, A4 16's, etc (jordanvw)*

Nice looking!


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: pics of my type44T w/ euros, A4 16's, etc (stockeasyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stockeasyvr6* »_Nice looking!

thanks man... someone please buy it !! its in excellent shape...and needs a good home..
chris


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: pics of my type44T w/ euros, A4 16's, etc (jordanvw)*

Unfortunately you are asking more than 2x the blue book value of it, that's going to be a tough sell, even though it IS mint and has had a lot of work done...


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: pics of my type44T w/ euros, A4 16's, etc (duandcc)*

yes, but its not your average 5kt.. ive put a ton of work and mods into it, and if someone wants a beater 5kt then im sure you can find one for under a grand. if someone wants a 5kt in excellent shape, then thats what i have for sale. its all relative. the car's value has already bottomed out, and "book value" doesnt mean anything for a 18 yr old car. "book values" are for new cars... 
i know what i have into the car, i know what i want for it, and if someone comes to me and says "look, i see here in this book, it says your car is only worth X" i will tell them to kindly go away


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: pics of my type44T w/ euros, A4 16's, etc (jordanvw)*

Oh, I totally agree and it IS beautiful. I'm jsut warning you it may be a hard sell unless you find another Audi enthusiast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







FREE BUMP!


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: pics of my type44T w/ euros, A4 16's, etc (duandcc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: pics of my type44T w/ euros, A4 16's, etc (jordanvw)*

EVERYONE LIKES PIC
EVERYONE LIKES PICTURE


----------



## mug23 (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm interested in the euro-lights. Want to part it out?


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (mug23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mug23* »_I'm interested in the euro-lights. Want to part it out?

ummmm... yea... i'll sell you the euros for $3900 and u can have the car (which runs awesome, i might add) for free


----------

